# WOW - Longines Heritage 1973



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Holy smokes this watch is gorgeous! I can't wait to see the white dial in person. The hands look a little tough to read but I think Longines nailed it.

- 40mm
- Movement: L688, Self winding mechanical column wheel
- Sapphire case back
- $3,250

The Longines Heritage 1973 - Heritage Collection - Heritage - Watches - Longines Swiss Watchmakers since 1832

























Here's the original:









*image via hoodinke via ebay


----------



## Tom_Bombadilll (Dec 19, 2013)

Absolutely amazing watch. Wish I could get it right now, it is on my do-want-list in any case...


----------



## akwasin (Jan 25, 2009)

Defo a beautiful watch but.. am I the only one that isnt a fan of round dials on squarish looking watches?


----------



## eatrese (Apr 24, 2012)

Hope it is the start for a new 70s collection


----------



## TallyHo! (Jun 1, 2007)

eatrese said:


> Hope it is the start for a new 70s collection


Agree. Watches from the 1970s are my favorite.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice watch... almost as nice as the originals which sell on eBay for far less :-d


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Eeeb said:


> Nice watch... almost as nice as the originals which sell on eBay for far less :-d


There's one on the bay right now for just under £2k, a decent Nonius. The last one I saw went for well over that. Both were from US sellers. I'd have to add 25% duty, not being in U.S., and having to import. This new one will be £15-1600 at home with discount and including duty.

Kthx!


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Nah, I don't like it. Look at all that empty space above "_LONGINES_" and below "_AUTOMATIC_". :-d

The original is much cleaner and better looking to my eye.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> Nice watch... almost as nice as the originals which sell on eBay for far less :-d


what's the original called?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

IGotId said:


> what's the original called?


Longines encased a number of different chronographic movements over the years, most commonly Valjoux.

A number of examples show up swimming in the 'Bay. If you are not sure what you are buying, ask as much of what I see now is suspect. Avoid all sellers in the Ukraine and Argentina as a general rule. Looks like Israel is now suspect too...

Buying real vintage is like fishing. It requires some patience and some skill. The vintage forum on WUS can help with the skill. The patience has to come from within. :think:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Eeeb said:


> Longines encased a number of different chronographic movements over the years, most commonly Valjoux.
> 
> A number of examples show up swimming in the 'Bay. If you are not sure what you are buying, ask as much of what I see now is suspect. Avoid all sellers in the Ukraine and Argentina as a general rule. Looks like Israel is now suspect too...
> 
> Buying real vintage is like fishing. It requires some patience and some skill. The vintage forum on WUS can help with the skill. The patience has to come from within. :think:


I'd like to get a vintage watch someday, but it sure takes a lot of studying to make sure you get a quality example.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Perseus said:


> I'd like to get a vintage watch someday, but it sure takes a lot of studying to make sure you get a quality example.


Many threads in Vintage on this but, in summary, the more 'desirable' the watch is, like being a Longines, the closer you have to look. But the selection is much wider than just what ADs are currently selling


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> Longines encased a number of different chronographic movements over the years, most commonly Valjoux.
> 
> A number of examples show up swimming in the 'Bay. If you are not sure what you are buying, ask as much of what I see now is suspect. Avoid all sellers in the Ukraine and Argentina as a general rule. Looks like Israel is now suspect too...
> 
> Buying real vintage is like fishing. It requires some patience and some skill. The vintage forum on WUS can help with the skill. The patience has to come from within. :think:


Thanks; what price range are we talking about for an authentic vintage sample?



Perseus said:


> I'd like to get a vintage watch someday, but it sure takes a lot of studying to make sure you get a quality example.


yup, I fortunately just got a whole bunch of useful info from a fellow member!


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Love the case and it looks a million times better when it isn't the rendered photos.


----------



## khoalety (Feb 2, 2013)

Love it but lately watches seem to get thicker. I'm looking for a picture of this new watch on the side but I can't seem to find out.  This is very similar to my father's '70s Omega SeaMaster.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Any owners here with any comments or feedback of this watch?


----------



## bunt (Jan 18, 2012)

dantan said:


> Any owners here with any comments or feedback of this watch?


Agreed. I love this watch, and it is on the short list, but you don't see much press or even forum-peer reviews of it. Which, may or may not be a good thing!


----------



## BasilBuddha (Jul 1, 2014)

I've had a white dial one for a couple of months and miss it if I wear anything else. It's never off my wrist for more than a day. The column wheel chronograph is slick as you like.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

This is a very solid watch, with a very good (at least, technically) column wheel chronograph movement. Good value for money at under AUD$4,000.00 RRP.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

I've had my panda dial 1973 since this past Christmas. It has been worn at least once every 2 or 3 days since then. Being used to wearing 44mm or so watches regularly, I found the 1973 to be very manageable on my 6.5" wrist. I do not find it to be too thick and it fits under most normal sized shirt cuffs. The time keeping has been fair, last checked at about +7~8s/day. Not the highest accuracy, but good enough for me. I think the quality of the watch is high and so far I've really enjoyed owning and wearing it.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for your thoughts. I shall post a wrist shot in the next few days of my Black Dial version. I really wanted the White Dial version but I have not actually seen one in the flesh. The Authorised Dealer that I went to only had the Black Dial version, so I bought it. I am very happy with the Black Dial version. Your watch looks stunning.


----------



## kaiserphoenix (Jan 2, 2011)

I love mine got a great deal on it too. I think longines is releasing some great watches!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Mine says "Hi".


----------



## Matthew Hui (Sep 19, 2014)

Is there any way to get this watch online?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My entire watch collection is for sale, so if you are interested in mine, please let me know. I am in Western Australia. Thanks mate.



Matthew Hui said:


> Is there any way to get this watch online?


----------



## ysvoon (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi guys , would like to ask has anyone of u seen the white dial with white subdials ?? Saw it at AD last week. Can't seem to find it on the official website either.just wondering if it's a new version..??


----------

